# Outpatient coding-what books do I need?



## coder17 (May 7, 2012)

Could someone please let me know what books I need for outpatient coding for surgery cases?

Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (May 8, 2012)

You need the ICD-9 CM for the diagnosis and the CPT for the procedures.  You will not use the ICD-9 CM vol 3 for procedures for outpatient coding.


----------



## rthames052006 (May 8, 2012)

You may also need a HCPCS level II book, I find helpful as well the Coder's Desk Reference for procedures/diagnosis as well.


----------



## coder17 (May 8, 2012)

What do you use for ICD 9 procedure codes for outpatient?


----------



## mitchellde (May 8, 2012)

You do not use ICD-9 CM procedure code (Volume 3) for outpatient, those are for facility inpatient only.
You use CPT code for procedures.


----------



## nrichard (May 8, 2012)

If your doing speciality coding I highly recomend the Ingenix Coding Companions. I code for four specialities, and these are my life lines.


----------

